# tanto c'è ciccina tua



## Cliff Barnes

Salve

Non capisco questa frase:

_Che te ne frega,__* tanto c'è ciccina tua che rimette a posto*._ (N. Ammaniti, Fango, Mondadori, p 17)

La prima parte è chiara, significa _Non m'importa. _Cosa vuol dire la parta grassa?


----------



## attoooh

ciccina o cicciona?

Con "ciccina", se è una frase presa da un dialogo e quella che parla è una donna, si potrebbe interpretare così:
"che te ne importa, tanto ci sono io che metto a posto!" oppure "che te ne importa, tanto c'hai la servetta dietro il sedere che mette a posto i tuoi pasticci"

spero abbia senso nel contesto... non ho mai ltto quel libro :3


----------



## bo-marco

Non sarebbe meglio questa forma?
_*Cosa *te ne frega, tanto c'è *la tua* "ciccina" che rimette a posto._


----------



## olaszinho

*Ciccina e cicciona* non sono la stessa cosa comunque, hanno significati alquanto differenti.


----------



## olaszinho

bo-marco said:


> _*Cosa *te ne frega, tanto c'è *la tua* "ciccina" che rimette a posto._



Non capisco perché "cosa" sarebbe meglio di "che"? Semmai, a voler essere puristi, "che cosa" è senz'altro da preferire a "cosa". Ad ogni modo, al giorno d'oggi, tutti e tre fungono da pronomi interrogativi indistintamente: *che, cosa, che cosa*.


----------



## millebolle

Ciao Cliff Barnes,

Ciccina e cicciona sono due parole diverse. Cicciona è modo abbastanza maleducato di chiamare una donna grassa, ciccina è un vezzeggiativo che si può usare ad esempio con una fidanzata (vedi Ciccina)

Nella frase in questione, la prima parte significa "cosa *ti* importa" o "non *ti* preoccupare", mentre la parte *in grassetto *(non grassa) potrebbe significare "tanto ci sono io che metto a posto".
Vale la pena notare che la persona che parla si definisce "ciccina tua" = il tuo tesorino, la persona che si fa in quattro per te, in questo caso potrebbe trattarsi non di innamorati, ma di amici, o anche di una persona che parla così per modo di fare e si prende delle confidenze eccessive.


----------



## bearded

Forse la difficoltà dell'interrogante sta nel capire il significato della frase introdotta da ''tanto ..'' più che in quello di  ciccina o cicciona.
(Non ti preoccupare) tanto ci sono io... significa (non ti preoccupare) perché comunque - per ogni evenienza/per risolvere qualunque problema - ci sono io.
Altro esempio: usciamo senza ombrello, tanto (= perché comunque) non piove.


----------



## Nino83

bo-marco said:


> Non sarebbe meglio questa forma?
> _*Cosa *te ne frega, tanto c'è *la tua* "ciccina" che rimette a posto._


A me sembra che "ciccina tua" sia un po' più romanesco, napoletaneggiante, di "la tua ciccina", ma non direi che quest'ultima sia da preferire. Dipende dal contesto e dal tono, più o meno colloquiale, che lo scrittore intende dare al discorso e dalla caratterizzazione dei personaggi.


----------



## Linda_steele

Io non sento mai la versione con il possessivo alla fine, perlomeno al nord. Naturalmente è perfettamente comprensibile, solo inusuale.


----------



## Nino83

Il primo racconto è ambientato nel "Comprensorio delle Isole" a Roma. Lo scrittore è romano.
Il personaggio è una giovane ragazza, tale Giulia Giovannini "che abitava al secondo piano della palazzina Ponza".
Il suo nuovo fidanzato, che lei ha ospitato in questo appartamento "aveva fatto un porcile e se ne era uscito".
Lei, arrivata a casa con i pacchi della spesa in mano dice "Che te ne frega, tanto c'è *ciccina tua* che rimette tutto a posto".

Visto il contesto *romano* ed i personaggi, la scelta mi sembra piuttosto normale.

Fango


----------



## olaszinho

L'uso dell'aggettivo possessivo posposto è normale nell'italiano regionale del Centro-Sud, ad eccezione della Sicilia. L'uso dell'aggettivo posposto si può trovare anche nell'italiano standard, sebbene il suo uso sia più marcato o enfatico. Esempio: "gli amici tuoi", in contrapposizione a quelli di qualcun altro. Nel passo citato di Ammaniti, lo trovo perfettamente naturale.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Cliff Barnes said:


> La prima parte è chiara, significa _Non m'importa._


''Che *te* ne frega'' = Cosa importa *a te
*
Direi che il senso va un attimo rivisto. Mi sembra una cosa che si può dire, ed è anche diffusa, con un senso vagamente ironico o comunque divertito.
Lui le dice: ''_*Ciccina mia*, ci pensi tu?'_' oppure '_'tesoro mio_'' o ''_amore mio_'' o un altro appellativo affettuoso, che comunque usa abitualmente, in senso affettivo ma anche lievemente adulatorio, e sotto sotto entrambi sanno perfettamente quello che lui intende realmente ''_Cara, amore mio, non vedi quanto ti amo? ... ma sta cosa è troppo noiosa, saresti così carina da pensarci tu?_''

Al che lei, probabilmente abituata a vedersi scaricare problemi e quant'altro, sorride e risponde: ''_Sì caro, ci pensa *ciccina tua*_'', con tono vagamente di presa in giro. E magari un sorriso e un bacio sulla fronte.

Se però lui è solito scaricarle i problemi sulle spalle, lei potrebbe giocare d'anticipo con una frase come quella citata:
''_a te cosa importa? tanto dovrò comunque pensarci io_'', che ha però un tono lievemente più polemico.
È comunque vero l'uso ''romanesco'' indicato da Nino anche in contesti non polemici.


----------



## Pugnator

quasi.stellar said:


> Se però lui è solito scaricarle i problemi sulle spalle, lei potrebbe giocare d'anticipo con una frase come quella citata:
> ''_a te cosa importa? tanto dovrò comunque pensarci io_'', che ha però un tono lievemente più polemico.
> È comunque vero l'uso ''romanesco'' indicato da Nino anche in contesti non polemici.


Io credo che sia un significato analogo a questo. Secondo me la donna in questo caso è ironica e "polemica" e rimprovera il marito perché non si interessa alla questione in generale e poi tocca inevitabilmente a lei mettere a posto la situazione.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Vorrei aggiungere un'altra notazione (mi dispiace ma non posso piu correggere)

L'espressione "ciccina tua" ha anche una valenza fortemente materna. Per quanto mi risulta, l'epressione "_vieni da *mammina tua* ... (che ti consola) (che ti mette il cerotto) (che ti prende in braccio e ti mette a nanna)_ " è molto diffusa, per lo meno da quello che ho sentito.
L'espressione quindi che in questo contesto appare lievemente polemica ha anche una connotazione positiva e affettiva, una vera e propria coccola.


----------



## Pugnator

quasi.stellar said:


> Vorrei aggiungere un'altra notazione (mi dispiace ma non posso piu correggere)
> 
> L'espressione "ciccina tua" ha anche una valenza fortemente materna. Per quanto mi risulta, l'epressione "_vieni da *mammina tua* ... (che ti consola) (che ti mette il cerotto) (che ti prende in braccio e ti mette a nanna)_ " è molto diffusa, per lo meno da quello che ho sentito.
> L'espressione quindi che in questo contesto appare lievemente polemica ha anche una connotazione positiva e affettiva, una vera e propria coccola.


Credo invece che semplicemente SIAuna forma cristallizzata, non vedo assolutamente una accezione affettiva ma potrei pure sbagliarmi, magari cambia di significato da nord a sud.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Possibile


----------



## Cliff Barnes

Grazie a tutti


----------



## franco888

Pugnator said:


> Io credo che sia un significato analogo a questo. Secondo me la donna in questo caso è ironica e "polemica" e rimprovera il marito perché non si interessa alla questione in generale e poi tocca inevitabilmente a lei mettere a posto la situazione.


Per me questa spiegazione è quasi certamente la migliore (non ho letto il libro).


----------

